# CPC-A seeks entry-level employment in Columbus, GA area



## criswhyte (Jun 6, 2013)

I am a recent Certified Medical and Billing graduate seeking an entry-level position in the Columbus, GA area. I am eager to learn and loves to be challenged. Feel free to view my resume to possibly match my skills to one of your positions. Contact me anytime to asks question or to schedule an interview.

Thank you, 
Crystal S. White, CPC-A

criswhyte74@gmail.com
762-524-3142


----------

